

Zimbabweans turn to pirated films, forcing cinemas to shut down - Mz
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/2015/04/09/in-impoverished-economy-zimbabweans-turn-to-pirated-films-forcing-cinemas-to/

======
chrisbennet
I could not find an author associated with this article. Seems like something
the MPAA would write doesn't it?

